# Clay Mitt or Clay Bar?



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Which one do you use?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I've been using G3 clay mitt and been very pleased with it - very easy to use and I use a strong shampoo mix as a lubricant


----------



## rob2278 (Jul 18, 2009)

Both tbh. The mitt is a lot faster in using but the bar gets in places the mitt can't.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Never used a mitt, still haven't seen an explanation of how they are folded 
I may be missing something about how they work.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

never used a clay bar lol always used the g3 clay mitt with af glide lube and a bucket of warm water but i do have the wo-wo clay mitt waiting to try out


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

Nanoskin clay mitt


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

G3 mitt with lube as per Andyblue, but I have bars too.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Used a clay mitt but reverted back to clay bar BH soft one.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Always used clay bars until the mitt came along, do prefer the mitt now though


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

I've used both a cloth from Serious Performance and G3 Mitt. Whilst the advantage of the cloth is that it folds I found it leaving some residue behind even though I spent time breaking it in on the windscreen first. I think I'll go back to the tried and tested G3 mitt.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Clay mitt with strong shampoo as lube.

I've used clay bars but I just get on "better" using the mitt.

Andy.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Obviously both have their place. These days I'll go over a car with a mitt, but always follow up with a bar, and nine times out of ten the bar will pick something up that the mitt hasn't.


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Iv only ever used a G3 mitt, but iv just bought some Scholl clay to try on the new whip


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

The Mitt is much quicker but is it cutting corners? I used the mitt then went over again with a clay bar and was amazed at the amount of crud the clay bar was able to lift from some areas.
Either I didn't use the Mitt properly or they're not as good as clay bars. It's Clay Bar for me.

Harry


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Been using the G3 mitt for 2-3 years now. Just got a Klin Korea mitt though so will be trying that out on Wednesday.


----------



## Gazwas (Mar 30, 2018)

The G3 mitt is great and not used a clay bar for a while. The mitt gets the paintwork so smooth.


----------



## DSK (Jan 6, 2010)

G3 clay mitt for me as well. I just love the speed and efficiency of it over a few other clay mitts I've tried. It also lasts a very long time so its quite cost effective as well.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2017)

Used the g3 mitt ages ago and couldn't get on with it personally, I was using BH clay bars at the time.
Then got pointed in the direction of the AutoSmart cloth and haven't looked back. Small pot of warm water to rinse it in and keep it fresh, warm water use helps it pick up so much more and doesn't leave any clay coming off the cloth onto the paintwork when you catch a section without lube on.
Clay bars are still in the arsenal though as they definitely have their place still. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I like a clay bar because what it removes is stuck on the bar and you can see it.

For some reason I find that satisfying.:thumb:

Harry


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Both.

I have a G3 mitt and BH regular clay

Mitt is quick on a car that has been clayed previously but if your doing a car that hasn't been touched then the clay bar gets the job done where the mitt will struggle

Mitt - quick and easy

Clay bar - shifts stubbon contam'


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Hand held clay pad. Trad Clay is too susceptible to holding unruly 'bits' and messy too.

Clay pad with distilled water and ONR to lube, does the job just fine. You can hose the pad clean frequently to keep it safest on paint.


----------



## tehvlb (Mar 27, 2018)

bar for me so far, just ordered the WOWO mitt though as i can see the potential for time to be saved.


----------



## Focus4000 (May 6, 2018)

Mitt for me. Been using one for a couple of years now. So quick and very effective.


----------



## Peter_222 (Jun 24, 2015)

Clay cloths/mitts have their place. That is very heavy contamination on a car you need to get done quickly. I don’t use one on my own car as I think they produce extra marring. 

On own car has to be clay bar. Have to say I’m not a massive fan of Bilt Hamber clay as I find it hard to work with and does tend to marr excessively. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

